# AVG Free Edition



## james41 (Sep 2, 2005)

My AVG 7.5 has done a complete test and reported a worm delf.FBQ in the Windows XP file jesterb.dll
It reports the file as deleted but says 0 files cleaned and 0 moved to the vault . it also says backup copy infected. 
Can anybody please explain what AVG have done within their software and what I should be doing now. They seem to suggest that infected files are deleted and that means they are removed somewhere where they can't do any harm but, if this is a file which is necessary to run certain programmes, how will I know and how do I go about correcting any damaged software process because that file is not now available in Windows?
They also use the term "healed". What exactly does that mean?
Many thanks,
James


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

I would recommend that you go *here*; read and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, to *here*. _(Just click on the coloured links.)_

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


Good luck :smile:

Please also remember *DO NOT* post your logs in this thread, please start a new thread *here*. _(Just click on the coloured link.)_ and post the logs.

Kind regards,
Go The Power


----------

